

Ask HN: Please check our project - MiBuzz.tv - Roxane

Hi Everyone,
This is the first time that I've submitted anything here, but I lurk and read HN. My partner Ramiro and I just launched a social network for video fanatics and we wd really love your feedback:<p>www.mibuzz.tv
======
ColinWright
Some meta-advice:

Don't make me click through to see what you're talking about. "Please check
our project" is pretty much content-free, and unlikely to get many people
taking you up on it.

Then you make me cut-n-copy your actual link. The least you could've done was
make it clickable by adding a comment. Look, here, I've done it for you:

<http://www.mibuzz.tv>

Then there's an annoying, auto-starting video. It might be great, but having
opened it in a separate tab, I then had to go find it to shut it down.

It emphasises what your product does, it doesn't emphasise the problem it
solves. Concentrate not on the many things you do, but on what pain your user
has that you can take away.

Finally, there is no "tutorial tab".

On the plus side, the video is genuinely slick, the design looks OK (but I
haven't tried to use it, so usability is unknown to me) and it probably does
have an audience.

But it's not me.

These are my instant reactions, and they are probably worth what you just paid
for them.

~~~
Roxane
Thanks for the report, you gave us some interesting comments in there! There
should be a tutorial tab, below the main screen. Probably as it is now it's
not enough visible..

------
jnorthrop
If you are collecting personal information you need to have some sort of
privacy policy on the site. If you want some help feel free to contact me --
check my profile for contact details.

------
eeirinberg
Cool!

Just a suggestion – it should be Show HN not Ask HN :)

------
PythonDeveloper
Looks very nice! Would be nice to see how many other people (through MiBuzz)
are watching the same video...

~~~
Roxane
That's a good idea, thanks!

